# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Копилка прекрасных родителей

## Домик в деревне

Если есть мысли по названию темы, напишите. 
Хотелось бы собрать какие-то примеры отношений родительских, которые вдохновляют на хорошее. 
Вот за последнее время мне встретилось два. С удовольствием делюсь!

Письмо!!!

Перед Вами письмо 76-летнего отца 12-ти детей своей 21-летней дочери Джеральдине, ищущей себя в танце на парижской сцене. 
Имя отца — Чарли Чаплин.
---------
Девочка моя!

Сейчас ночь. Рождественская ночь. Все вооруженные воины моей маленькой крепости уснули. Спят твой брат, твоя сестра. Даже твоя мать уже спит. Я чуть не разбудил уснувших птенцов, добираясь до этой полуосвещенной комнаты. Как далеко ты от меня! Но пусть я ослепну, если твой образ не стоит всегда перед моими глазами. Твой портрет – здесь на столе, и здесь, возле моего сердца. А где ты? Там, в сказочном Париже, танцуешь на величественной театральной сцене на Елисейских полях. Я хорошо знаю это, и все же мне кажется, что в ночной тишине я слышу твои шаги, вижу твои глаза, которые блестят, словно звезды на зимнем небе. 

Я слышу, что ты исполняешь в этом праздничном и светлом спектакле роль персидской красавицы, плененной татарским ханом. Будь красавицей и танцуй! Будь звездой и сияй! Но если восторги и благодарность публики тебя опьянят, если аромат преподнесенных цветов закружит тебе голову, то сядь в уголочек и прочитай мое письмо, прислушайся к голосу своего сердца. Я твой отец, Джеральдина! Я Чарли, Чарли Чаплин! Знаешь ли ты, сколько ночей я просиживал у твоей кроватки, когда ты была совсем малышкой, рассказывая тебе сказки о спящей красавице, о недремлющем драконе? А когда сон смежал мои старческие глаза, я насмехался над ним и говорил: «Уходи! Мой сон – это мечты моей дочки!» 

Я видел твои мечты, Джеральдина, видел твое будущее, твой сегодняшний день. Я видел девушку, танцующую на сцене, фею, скользящую по небу. Слышал, как публике говорили: «Видите эту девушку? Она дочь старого шута. Помните, его звали Чарли?» Да, я Чарли! Я старый шут! Сегодня твой черед. Танцуй! Я танцевал в широких рваных штанах, а ты танцуешь в шелковом наряде принцессы. Эти танцы и гром аплодисментов порой будут возносить тебя на небеса. Лети! Лети туда! Но спускайся и на землю! Ты должна видеть жизнь людей, жизнь тех уличных танцовщиков, которые пляшут, дрожа от холода и голода. Я был таким, как они, Джеральдина. В те ночи, в те волшебные ночи, когда ты засыпала, убаюканная моими сказками, я бодрствовал. 

Я смотрел на твое личико, слушал удары твоего сердечка и спрашивал себя: »Чарли, неужели этот котенок когда-нибудь узнает тебя?» Ты не знаешь меня, Джеральдина. Множество сказок рассказывал я тебе в те далекие ночи, но свою сказку – никогда. А она тоже интересна. Это сказка про голодного шута, который пел и танцевал в бедных кварталах Лондона, а потом собирал милостыню. Вот она, моя сказка! Я познал, что такое голод, что такое не иметь крыши над головой. Больше того, я испытал унизительную боль скитальца-шута, в груди которого бушевал целый океан гордости, и эту гордость больно ранили бросаемые монеты. И все же я жив, так что оставим это. 

Лучше поговорим о тебе. После твоего имени – Джеральдина – следует моя фамилия – Чаплин. С этой фамилией более сорока лет я смешил людей на земле. Но плакал я больше, нежели они смеялись. Джеральдина, в мире, в котором ты живешь, существуют не одни только танцы и музыка! В полночь, когда ты выходишь из огромного зала, ты можешь забыть богатых поклонников, но не забывай спросить у шофера такси, который повезет тебя домой, о его жене. И если она беременна, если у них нет денег на пеленки для будущего ребенка, положи деньги ему в карман. Я распорядился, чтобы в банке оплачивали эти твои расходы. Но всем другим плати строго по счету. Время от времени езди в метро или на автобусе, ходи пешком и осматривай город. 

Приглядывайся к людям! Смотри на вдов и сирот! И хотя бы один раз в день говори себе: «Я такая же, как они». Да, ты одна из них, девочка! Более того. Искусство, прежде чем дать человеку крылья, чтобы он мог взлететь ввысь, обычно ломает ему ноги. И если наступит день, когда ты почувствуешь себя выше публики, сразу же бросай сцену. На первом же такси поезжай в окрестности Парижа. Я знаю их очень хорошо! Там ты увидишь много танцовщиц вроде тебя, даже красивее, грациознее, с большей гордостью. Ослепительного света прожекторов твоего театра там не будет и в помине. Прожектор для них – Луна. 

Вглядись хорошенько, вглядись! Не танцуют ли они лучше тебя? Признайся, моя девочка! Всегда найдется такой, кто танцует лучше тебя, кто играет лучше тебя! И помни: в семье Чарли не было такого грубияна, который обругал бы извозчика или надсмеялся над нищим, сидящим на берегу Сены. Я умру, но ты будешь жить. Я хочу, чтобы ты никогда не знала бедности. С этим письмом посылаю тебе чековую книжку, чтобы ты могла тратить сколько пожелаешь. Но когда истратишь два франка, не забудь напомнить себе, что третья монета – не твоя. Она должна принадлежать незнакомому человеку, который в ней нуждается. А такого ты легко сможешь найти. Стоит только захотеть увидеть этих незнакомых бедняков, и ты встретишь их повсюду. Я говорю с тобой о деньгах, ибо познал их дьявольскую силу. Я немало провел времени в цирке. И всегда очень волновался за канатоходцев. 

Но должен сказать тебе, что люди чаще падают на твердой земле, чем канатоходцы с ненадежного каната. Может быть, в один из званых вечеров тебя ослепит блеск какого-нибудь бриллианта. В этот же момент он станет для тебя опасным канатом, и падение для тебя неминуемо. Может быть, в один прекрасный день тебя пленит прекрасное лицо какого-нибудь принца. В этот же день ты станешь неопытным канатоходцем, а неопытные падают всегда. Не продавай своего сердца за золото и драгоценности. Знай, что самый огромный бриллиант – это солнце. К счастью, оно сверкает для всех. А когда придет время, и ты полюбишь, то люби этого человека всем сердцем. Я сказал твоей матери, чтобы она написала тебе об этом. Она понимает в любви больше меня, и ей лучше самой поговорить с тобой об этом. Работа у тебя трудная, я это знаю. 

Твое тело прикрыто лишь куском шелка. Ради искусства можно появиться на сцене и обнаженным, но вернуться оттуда надо не только одетым, но и более чистым. Я стар, и может быть, мои слова звучат смешно. Но, по-моему, твое обнаженное тело должно принадлежать тому, кто полюбит твою обнаженную душу. Не страшно, если твое мнение по этому вопросу десятилетней давности, то есть принадлежит уходящему времени. Не бойся, эти десять лет не состарят тебя. Но как бы то ни было, я хочу, чтобы ты была последним человеком из тех, кто станет подданным острова голых. Я знаю, что отцы и дети ведут между собой вечный поединок. Воюй со мной, с моими мыслями, моя девочка! Я не люблю покорных детей. И пока из моих глаз не потекли слезы на это письмо, я хочу верить, что сегодняшняя рождественская ночь – ночь чудес. 

Мне хочется, чтобы произошло чудо, и ты действительно все поняла, что я хотел тебе сказать. Чарли уже постарел, Джеральдина. Рано или поздно вместо белого платья для сцены тебе придется надеть траур, чтобы прийти к моей могиле. Сейчас я не хочу расстраивать тебя. Только время от времени всматривайся в зеркало – там ты увидишь мои черты. В твоих жилах течет моя кровь. Даже тогда, когда кровь в моих жилах остынет, я хочу, чтобы ты не забыла своего отца Чарли. Я не был ангелом, но всегда стремился быть человеком. Постарайся и ты. 

Целую тебя, Джеральдина. Твой Чарли. Декабрь 1965 г. 
---------
На фото: дочь Чарли Чаплина и внучка Юджина О’Нила Geraldine Chaplin.

взять с фейсбука портала soznatelno_ru

----------


## Домик в деревне

Письма Евгения Леонова сыну.
Полностю тут можно прочесть http://www.modernlib.ru/books/leonov...sma_sinu/read/

"Ленинград. 3.Х.74

Андрюша,
ты люби меня, как я люблю тебя. Ты знаешь, это какое богатство – любовь. Правда, некоторые считают, что моя любовь какая-то не такая и от нее, мол, один вред. А может, на самом деле моя любовь помешала тебе быть примерным школьником? Ведь я ни разу так и не выпорол тебя за все девять школьных лет.

Помнишь, ты строил рожи у доски, класс хохотал, а учительница потом долго мне выговаривала. Вид у меня был трижды виноватого, точно я стою в углу, а она меня отчитывает как мальчишку. Я уже готов на любые унижения, а ей все мало: «Ведь урок сорван… – ведь мы не занимаемся полноценно сорок пять минут.. – ведь сам ничего не знает и другим учиться не дает… – ведь придется вам его из школы забрать… – ведь слова на него не действуют…»
Пропотели рубашка, пиджак и мокасины, а она все не унималась. «Ну, думаю, дам сегодня затрещину, всё!» С этими мыслями пересекаю школьный двор и выхожу на Комсомольский проспект. От волнения не могу сесть ни в такси, ни в троллейбус, так и иду пешком…
Женщина тащит тяжелую сумку, ребенок плачет, увидев меня, улыбается, спиной слышу, мать говорит: «Вот и Винни-Пух над тобой смеется…» Незнакомый человек здоровается со мной… Осенний ветерок обдувает меня. Подхожу к дому с чувством, что принял на себя удар, и ладно. Вхожу в дом, окончательно забыв про затрещину, а увидев тебя, спрашиваю: «Что за рожи ты там строил, что всем понравилось, покажи-ка». И мы хохочем.
И так до следующего вызова. Мать не идет в школу. А я лежу и думаю: хоть бы ночью вызвали на съемку в другой город или с репетиции не отпустили бы… Но Ванда утром плачет, и я отменяю вылет, отпрашиваюсь с репетиции, я бегу в школу занять свою позицию в углу.
Какие только мелочи достойны наших переживаний…
Я оттого и пишу эти письма, чтобы исправить что-то неправильное, и выгляжу, наверное, смешным и нелепым, как некоторые мои персонажи. Но ведь это я! В сущности, дружочек, ничего нет проще живой тревоги отцовского сердца.
Когда я один, вне дома, тоскуя, вспоминаю каждое твое слово и каждый вопрос, мне хочется бесконечно с тобой разговаривать, кажется, и жизни не хватит обо всем поговорить. Но знаешь, что самое главное, я это понял после смерти своей мамы, нашей бабушки. Эх, Андрюша, есть ли в твоей жизни человек, перед которым ты не боишься быть маленьким, глупым, безоружным, во всей наготе своего откровения? Этот человек и есть твоя защита.
А я уже скоро буду дома.
Отец"

----------


## Домик в деревне

Тоже интересная пара, которая стала психологами. Их интервью.

*Юрий Оборин и Гелена Савицкая: "В идеале – сменить парадигму мышления родителей"
*
_Текст: Елена Найданова
_

Юрий Оборин и Гелена Савицкая – супружеская пара психологов, родители двух взрослых сыновей. В 80-х годах их старший сын получил черепно-мозговую травму, из-за чего у него возникли проблемы с речью. Врачи посчитали, что ребенок не обучаем даже во вспомогательной школе. Родители, которые заканчивали технические вузы, стали учиться психологии из желания помочь сыну. Вначале Гелена много работала в обществе родителей детей-инвалидов на «активистских началах», потом стала заниматься консультированием профессионально.

Сейчас основное занятие Юрия и Гелены – консультирование и проведение тренингов карьерного роста. Они работают в паре, помогая подборать и обучать персонал. В интервью "Летидору" Юрий и Гелена рассказали, что могут сделать родители, чтобы пробудить в ребенке интерес к учебе и спорту,


_– Когда и как формируется мотивация к деятельности, к успеху? В детстве?
_
– Человека мотивируют потребности. Часть потребностей врожденные, часть – приобретенные. Кроме того, есть еще такое явление, как поведенческая стратегия удовлетворения той или иной потребности. Они тоже имеют несколько способов формирования: врожденные, скопированные от родительских фигур и собственные. Если маленькому человеку повезет, то он полноценно использует врожденное поведение, которое естественным образом заменится приобретенным. Большая часть приобретенного поведения, как и системы убеждений, ценностей, слепо копируются с родителей в раннем возрасте, до 5-7 лет.

Собственные поведенческие стратегии также формируются под влиянием окружения, в том числе и родителей. Получается, что в большинстве своем именно родительские фигуры (то есть, не только собственно родители, но и многие другие референтные люди (бабушки-дедушки, воспитатели, взрослые родственники и частично даже случайные люди, такие как ровесники родителей, соседи) определяют поведение ребенка. Отсюда, кстати, простой вывод: до тех пор, пока ребенок живет с родителями и не может вести самостоятельную жизнь (скажем, лет до 16-20), жаловаться на то, что он «какой-то не такой», «неправильный» – означает уходить от собственной ответственности. И изменить что-то в поведении ребенка с этих позиций практически невозможно.

Два слова о том, каким образом родители формируют систему убеждений и поведение ребенка. Помимо явных «примеров» для подражания есть более тонкое и вездесуще воздействие, так называемые условно-позитивные семейные послания. Их можно определить как некоторый направленный фон в системе убеждений. Это напоминает картину, когда магнит подносят к металлической стружке. Дело в том, что кажется, что у ребенка есть свои убеждения, но все они имеют общий вектор, заданный окружением. Над тем, чтобы выявить такие послания, работали последователи Эрика Берна, Шальвен и Мюллер (Chalvin D., Muller J.-L., L’analyse transactionnelle. Guide pratique pour les agents de maitrise et les techniciens. Enterprise Moderne d’Edition. P., 1989, 121, 33p.).

Посланий пять: *«будь лучшим», «поторапливайся», «радуй других», «старайся» и «будь сдержанным»*. Примечательно то, что они формируются именно в такой форме, без уточнения контекста.

Возьмем пример того, как формируется фон посланий. Типичные сборы ребенка в садик и потом в школу: поторапливайся, чего тянешь резину, не спи на ходу и т.п. При том, что за распорядок дня маленького человека отвечают родители, они раздражение от собственного неумения распоряжаться временем переносят на ребенка. В результате у него формируется неоправданная привычка везде и всегда спешить, независимо от контекста. И движет им безотчетный страх опоздать. Особенность этих посланий в том, что при внешне безобидной форме, они провоцируют совершенно неэффективное поведение.

«При внешне положительной форме они деструктивны по своей сути. К тому же, они носят «обольстительный» характер – обещают решение всех проблем и гарантируют успех. Они построены на человеческих слабостях и это единственное, что они развивают в нем. Другая общая особенность всех условно-позитивных посланий – они культивируют синдром отложенной жизни. По своей сути они с одной стороны, обещают успех или счастье при выполнении некоторых условий, с другой стороны, эти условия априори невыполнимые. Человек всю жизнь не живет, а только готовится к жизни, он стремится выполнить невыполнимое, чтобы, наконец, вкусить настоящей жизни» (Горянина В.А., Масалков И.К. Преображение жизненных ситуаций. – М. «Совершенство», 1999 – 400с). 

Приведем пример «работы» одного из посланий. «Радуй других!» Это одно из гендерно-сцепленных посланий: «любимая» стратегия женщин. Тот факт, что семейные послания выделили французы, говорит о том, что это не наша национальная «болезнь», это поведение, в той или иной степени, свойственно всем женщинам. Конечно, и мужская половина человечества в какой-то степени подвержена этому посланию.

Человек под влиянием этого послания не может сказать «нет», отказать почти в любой просьбе. Он стремится понравиться всем, даже ценой собственных интересов. Его стремление угодить всем порой приносит больше вреда, чем пользы: стараясь угодить и не расстраивать кого-либо, он преуменьшает опасность, замалчивает проблемы. И опять в итоге получает то, чего своим поведением стремится избежать: такая неискренность, жертвенность рано или поздно разрушает не только деловые отношения, но и личные.

Еще один неизбежный результат такой стратегии: человек угождает всем не потому, что это доставляет ему какое-либо удовольствие, и не потому, что это для него важно как ценность, а потому, что так «надо», потому что это якобы условие успеха и норма поведения. То есть в конце любого поступка, продиктованного посланием «радуй других» стоит ожидание признания, похвалы и даже ответного действия. Ведь человек ради другого пожертвовал личными интересами! И естественно, в ответ никакой благодарности – ведь мало кто догадывается о мотивах поступков других людей. И в результате – горькое разочарование в жизни, обида и на конкретных людей, и на весь мир. Это разочарование происходит не в конце жизни, а сразу, как только человек активирует стратегию «радуй других». А с течением жизни этот груз только накапливается.

Подробный разбор того, как «работают» условно-позитивные послания требует отдельного внимания, при этом остается вопрос, что с этим делать. В идеале – сменить парадигму мышления родителей. Но… это требует времени и сил. Для начала же очень полезно изменить послания на позитивные. Ниже мы приведем альтернативные убеждения.


*«Управляй своим временем» (противовес для «Поторапливайся!»)
*
Строго говоря, временем управлять еще никто не научился. Смысл в том, что бы жить в своем максимально комфортном ритме, когда есть место и спешке, и расслабленности. Ритм деятельности должен определяться собственным ритмом человека и контекстом этой самой деятельности. В жизни есть место и для быстрых решений, поступков, и для ритмичной, высокопроизводительной работы и для расслабленного времяпровождения.


*«Будь открытым» (противовес для «Будь сдержанным!»)
*
В первую очередь, быть открытым – не значит быть разнузданным. Это всего лишь разрешать себе испытывать и выражать чувства. Каждый человек от рождения имеет право на все чувства, и уже в вопросе воспитания кроется выбор способа их выражения. Естественно, что выражать предпочтительно корректно. Бывает, достаточно просто говорить вслух о своих чувствах – только это уже дает значительный положительный результат в построении отношений.


*«Будь реалистом» (противовес для «Будь лучшим!»)
*
Здесь за лозунгом быть реалистом стоит призыв принять человеческое несовершенство, позволить себе право на ошибку. Ведь невозможно достичь совершенства везде и во всем, да и нет на самом деле такой нужды. Да, можно и нужно ставить амбициозные цели, но закрывать глаза на возможные ошибки, несовершенства – это лишать себя обратной связи о своем пути к цели. И главное – это лишать себя радости от достижения поставленных целей.

----------


## Домик в деревне

*«Радуй других и думай также о себе!» (противовес для «Радуй других!»)*

Как было сказано ранее, не следует из одной крайности – радовать других, бросаться в другую – становиться эгоцентриком. Идея в том, что бы радовать других людей ровно настолько, насколько это отвечает вашим личным интересам, насколько это не затрагивает собственные границы личности. Конечно, грамотно очертить эти границы – уже другая задача.

Следует отметить, что на базе этого послания – радуй других – построена бóльшая часть советской идеологии. И просто так принять тот факт, что стремиться угодить всем, быть одинаково «приятным во всех отношениях» не только неэффективно, но и разрушительно для личности, довольно трудно для большинства людей. И работа с негативным посланием должна вестись в первую очередь на уровне социальных убеждений, и лишь потом на уровне персональной поведенческой стратегии.


*«Преуспевай, реализуя себя» (противовес для «Старайся!»)
*
Идея позитивного послания состоит в том, чтобы концентрироваться не на затраченных усилиях, а на достижении результата. Все успешные люди отличаются не столько упорством, сколько готовностью к обучению, к поиску новых путей к цели. Другими словами, позитивное послание направляет мыслить творчески, выходить из системы, переходить к поиску нового, более эффективного пути к результату, кроме как многократно повторять одно и то же.

Хороший пример – обучение детей письму. С одной стороны, в отечественных школах нет другого способа обучить детей письму, кроме как многократно заставлять их повторять элементы письма. Вспомните страницы, испещренные палочками и кружочками. Да, тысячекратно повторенные элементы приводят к автоматизму их использования. С другой стороны, любой ребенок через пять минут такого письма утомляется, в любом случае начинает совершать ошибки, которые тоже становятся автоматическими. Вот и получается, что узкий взгляд на путь к цели как раз от нее и уводит. А простая смена стратегии, в нашем примере – возможность детям переключиться на другие занятия, отдохнуть - делает цель гораздо ближе.

*– Какие еще «мотиваторы» вы можете порекомендовать родителям?
*
– Ответ на этот вопрос есть прямое следствие из предыдущего: самые лучшие мотиваторы развития ваших детей – это ваш образ жизни, ваш пример. У здоровых, активных, умеющих работать и отдыхать родителей дети бессознательно им подражают и добиваются многого. Уже, к счастью, есть молодые родители, которые заботятся о своем здоровье еще до того, как обзаведутся ребенком. Но много ли вы встречали людей, озабоченных своей системой ценностей, поведением или привычками в связи с рождением ребенка? Поэтому, если родители хотят вырастить успешных и счастливых детей, первое, что им стоит сделать – работать над собой.

----------


## Домик в деревне

К примеру, убрать те самые демотиваторы – семейные послания. Конечно, в идеале обратиться к консультанту и всерьез поработать с собой, но пока сильнее традиции все делать самостоятельно. Поэтому сделайте усилие и отследите все свои высказывания ребенку, содержащие те самые послания.

Самые негативные последствия в контексте обучения у посланий *«будь лучшим», «старайся» и «поторапливайся»*. Хорошее решение – исправить их у себя, научиться транслировать другое послание, из приведенных выше альтернатив. Еще один из приемов – завести блокнот и делать отметки в нем всякий раз, когда удалось заменить привычную фразу и когда не удалось.

Кстати, совсем не психологический совет: в старших классах вместе с ребенком пройдите курсы скорочтения. Они ему (и вам) помогут не просто справляться со школьной и, в перспективе, вузовской нагрузкой, но и научат работать с информацией вообще, ранжировать по важности и содержанию, авторам и пр.
*
– Как развить «здоровую» мотивацию, то есть искреннее желание добиваться поставленных целей? Ведь зачастую ради результатов родители покупают детей: «Закончишь четверть на пятерки – поедем в Тайланд».*

– Самое удивительное – это не стремиться влиять на этот процесс, не «развивать» директивно, как нам хочется, а скорее наоборот – дать возможность развиться тому, что и так есть как врожденное качество человека. Это же потребности из числа базовых: исследовать мир, осваивать новые навыки поведения, стремиться к самостоятельности и заниматься именно тем, что нравится. Традиционное воспитание детей выглядит следующим образом: сначала, лет до 5-7, у ребенка отбивают всякую инициативу в своем развитии, потом, в школе, требуют целеустремленности и самостоятельности. Где логика?

Поэтому *первое* – останавливайтесь каждый раз, когда хочется сказать «не трогай, я сама!», «не лезь – упадешь!», «не дергайся – люди смотрят!» и тому подобные «руководящие» указания. *Второе*, естественно, приготовиться к битой посуде, поломанным и потерянным вещам. Считайте, что это ваши, пока еще совсем крошечные, инвестиции в вашего ребенка. В его успешное будущее.

*Третье* – исключите из речи оценочное суждение, даже в шутку или с явным доброжелательным подтекстом. Потому что дети вам верят на слово. Верят, что они – тупицы, безрукие, никчемные, неудачники и никому не нужные. Конечно, можно возразить, что ребенок постарается доказать, что это не так, что он успешный и способный. Да, и чему такое воспитание его научит? Тому, что он тупица и должен всем и всегда доказывать, что это не так. Можете назвать такое поведение успешным?

Поэтому используйте исключительно *положительное подкрепление*. Это означает, что вычленяйте, замечайте, хвалите и поощряйте малейший успех, малейшие шаги к развитию. Конечно, адекватно результату и возрасту. Это означает, что нельзя врать и захваливать, использовать оценочные суждения: «какой ты умный, какая ты старательная!». Говорите простые вещи: «у тебя получилось ровнее (быстрее, чище, интереснее) чем в прошлый раз». Приучайте ребенка к рефлексии: всякий раз, когда что-то получилось не так, как хотелось, помогите ему понять, что он нужно сделать по-другому в следующий раз. Опоздал – выясните вместе с ним, что можно сделать в его распорядке дня, что бы приходил вовремя. Обращайте внимание на то, что у него получается быстрее, легче и качественнее.

Да, и при этом обязательно учитывайте возрастные особенности ребенка. Скажем, до 12 лет ставить долгосрочные цели бессмысленно.

_– Как правильно направлять ребенка, есть же природные склонности, таланты, которые стоит развивать. Как их выявить?
_
– Все просто: предоставить время и место заниматься любимым делом, дать возможности пробовать и ошибаться. При этом сохранить развитие общекультурных и общефизических навыков. Даже очень талантливому художнику требуется навыки социализации и хорошее физическое здоровье.
_
– Похвала во многих статьях о мотивации стоит на перовом месте. А. Фишер и Э. Мазлиш в своей книге «Как говорить, чтобы дети слушали и как слушать, чтобы дети говорили» пишут, что и хвалить надо правильно. Авторы дают практические рекомендации. Каково Ваше мнение?_

– Между собой мы называем эту книгу «настольной книгой руководителя», потому что мы ее рекомендуем начинающим руководителям, даже если у них нет детей.

_– Многие современные родители жалуются, что их ребенок ничего не хочет, только сидеть у компьютера, как быть?
_
– *Первое* – задать себе вопрос, а чего хочется? Что бы ребенок делал свое или делал то, что нужно родителям? Что бы ребенок хотел что-то еще кроме компьютера или хотел выполнить программу родителей, которые, как обычно, «знают, что лучше».

Если ваш ответ – развивать собственные интересы ребенка, тогда следующие шаги для вас. Первое: поставьте себя в жесткие рамки. Не обещайте того, что не сделаете, если что-то пообещали – сделайте, соблюдайте договоренности. Например, позвали на ужин один раз – и все, больше не напоминаете. Пришел вовремя – очень хорошо, не пришел – сам себя обслуживает. Заигрался – готовит сам. Перестаньте напоминать про уроки и будьте готовыми к двойкам. Перестаньте укладывать спать и будить. Не поддавайтесь сиюминутным желаниям, даже когда нет сил на общение и хочется «откупиться» незапланированным временем ребенка за компьютером. Проговаривайте с ребенком время за компьютером и телевизором и не нарушайте его со своей стороны, даже если вам кажется, что обстоятельства вынуждают вас нарушить договоренности.
Конечно, все – в пределах доступного самоконтроля. Например, первоклассника в школу придется будить в любом случае, а 10-классника уже не нужно. Есть достаточно литературы, где расписаны все периоды взросления ребенка и их специфика. И помните, отцы преувеличивают возможности детей в каждом возрасте, матери – преуменьшают. Причем – очень сильно. Например, типичная реакция отца на слезы годовалого мальчишки: перестань реветь, будь мужиком! Или фраза мамы о своем 25-летнем сыне: он еще такой беспомощный!

*Вторая часть*: создавайте альтернативу личным примером. Детям полезно видеть родителей, приходящими после спортзала или работы в хорошем состоянии, у которых есть собственные развлечения, отличные от телевизора и компьютера. Создавайте семейные традиции, совместное времяпровождение и развлечения. Заполняйте праздники и выходные не банальными застольями, а активным времяпровождением. Будьте открытыми в собственных эмоциях и ощущениях, делитесь впечатлениями. В конечном счете, создавайте положительную атмосферу в семье.

http://letidor.livejournal.com/330839.html

----------

